# Sweet Jebus!! You won't believe who Nicolas Cage really is.



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Forgive me father for I have sinned. I asked mother Mary for an autograph.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has is got anything to do with his film 'National Treasure'?


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

This reminds me of

http://9gag.com/gag/5191665


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> This reminds me of
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/5191665


:lol that Harry Potter one...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You mean hes not a vampire?

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/09/is-nicolas-cage-a-vampire-from-the-civil-war-era/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> You mean hes not a vampire?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/09/is-nicolas-cage-a-vampire-from-the-civil-war-era/


Well that explains everything :um


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> You mean hes not a vampire?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/09/is-nicolas-cage-a-vampire-from-the-civil-war-era/


I remember that :lol .


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Nicolas Cage is a time lord like Dr. Who


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No he must be a Mongolian death worm in disguise.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicolas Cage, the real life highlander.

Now that I think about it, he couldn't be a vampire, hes been seen in light plenty of times, caught on film, and he doesn't do that glitter glow thingy. He has been traveling around the world for centuries, beheading other immortals in a battle for ultimate quickeningness. There can be only one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Nicolas Cage, the real life highlander.
> 
> Now that I think about it, he couldn't be a vampire, hes been seen in light plenty of times, caught on film, and he doesn't do that *glitter glow thingy.* He has been traveling around the world for centuries, beheading other immortals in a battle for ultimate quickeningness. There can be only one.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah that explains it. For a minute there thought the sparkling feature was of their evolutionary traits.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually, would you believe "Cage" is not his real name?

His real name is _"Nicholas Kim Coppola"_


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

And a native American chief..apparently.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well apparently he can play any character...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But I thought he was a superhero?

Isn't this him?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

This still doesn't excuse the wicker man.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

He is also Jesus. I believe he is a time lord.


----------

